# Thunderstorms..



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2009)

I like to watch a good Thunder and Lightning storm..last week we had one where it the rain came down so fast, I thought I left the shower on.  Is anybody experiencing thunderstorms tonight?  There's a big SW to NE front with associated storms about 80 mils to the west..so we might get some severe weather.  Next to watching a good snowstorm or hurricane..a but Thunderstorm is exciting to watch..


----------



## TheBEast (May 16, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ..a but Thunderstorm is exciting to watch..



I'm afraid of "but" Thunderstorms.....  :razz:


----------



## gmcunni (May 16, 2009)

yikes, didn't realize it was going to be a stormy night.


----------



## Mildcat (May 17, 2009)

TheBEast said:


> I'm afraid of "but" Thunderstorms.....  :razz:



:lol: That happens after a hard night of drinking.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 17, 2009)

I don't remember drinking those 40s, and we had a real humdinger of a Thunderstorm earlier..only a half inch of rain..


----------



## billski (May 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I like to watch a good Thunder and Lightning storm..last week we had one where it the rain came down so fast, I thought I left the shower on.  Is anybody experiencing thunderstorms tonight?  There's a big SW to NE front with associated storms about 80 mils to the west..so we might get some severe weather.  Next to watching a good snowstorm or hurricane..a but Thunderstorm is exciting to watch..



If you really want some pants-changing action, go live through a tornado.   Talk about unpredictable and nowhere to hide.  Totooooooooooo,


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

billski said:


> If you really want some pants-changing action, go live through a tornado.   Talk about unpredictable and nowhere to hide.  Totooooooooooo,



would be sweet if I didn't die


----------



## snoseek (Jul 21, 2009)

Big storms rolling through the area tonight. Reported funnel cloud +- five miles from here. Thank god for table/lookout mountains.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 21, 2009)

Tornado warning is dropped now. Wow! that was pretty fucking crazy! Not used to seeing that kind of weather at night or that close to home. My ears were popping the pressure dropped so fast. Light show was off the hook.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 21, 2009)

we had one the other night and my cat went BONKERS.  meowing, running around, crawling close to the ground.....seemed like a strange way to convey "i'm afraid".....if she did this in the wild in reaction to a nearby predator, she'd have been one tasty meal.


----------



## billski (Jul 21, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> we had one the other night and my cat went BONKERS. meowing, running around, crawling close to the ground.....seemed like a strange way to convey "i'm afraid".....if she did this in the wild in reaction to a nearby predator, she'd have been one tasty meal.


  I'll bet the whole forest was reacting that way.  I suspect the sudden change in air pressure had a lot to do with it.

My parents dog used to get scared and hide under their bed.  She was an big old fat beagle and got herself stuck under the bed!


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

bump for effect


----------

